# Break Away Collars?



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been thinking about collars (don't ask me why ). LOL.
I am really liking the look and thinking behind the break away collars. 

Back when my Rottie and Pointer were younger they had an incident where they almost got stuck together while playing. One of the dogs collar got twisted and stuck on the others tooth. Luckily, they didn't end up getting stuck and came apart, plus I was there. Thank goodness.....I was much more careful from then on. I wish I had known about break away collars.

When we get our new puppy I am thinking about getting him and my Pointer break away collars. They seem safe and an easy way to avoid an accidental death by strangulation.

What do you guys think? Anyone use this type of collar? Where is a good place to buy them?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't like the idea of break away collars. The fact that they have the potential to "fail" when you need them...ie when a dog is pulling...is enough to make them not a worthy collar.

If you are worried about your dogs getting "stuck together" while playing I would just not have them wear collars when at home. We only put collars on the girls when they leave the house.

I personally like martingale type collars the best. They can stay looser than your typical collar normally, but cinch up when they pull against it. They also don't have quite as much metal or other things that are likely to snag on anything else.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks. :smile:

This is the break away collar I was looking at. You can walk the dogs with this collar by clipping the leash to the two D-rings. Looks kinda cool....

Product Information: Chinook & Co.

But, I do understand your point of them having the potential to fail if you had to grab the dog quickly.

I'm gonna take a look at the type of collar you talked about....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is the site that we get our dog's collars from and I very highly recommend them. They make excellent collars and they look really good too!

Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks! Gorgeous collars! :smile:

So, your dogs don't wear collars at home, only when you go out? Are these type of collars safe for the dog to wear all the time?

This also looks like a good type of collar to start puppy training with. Ya think?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We do just keep their collars off at home because when they play the pull each other around by their collars...and they tear them up. But they are perfectly safe to have your dog wear them all the time, actually I think they are more safe than your average collar because you can keep them looser around their necks.

I don't recommend that you get the Asian silk collars if your dogs are scrappers. They will snag and get torn up easily. I like the ones that are made with more sturdy fabrics or ribbons.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am thinking that maybe I'll do the break away collars to wear while they are at home and then get the martingale collars to wear when they go out.

I'll get duplicate id tags so a tag can be on each collar.

I am a worry wart and always like them to have their tags on. Even though all my dogs have been and will be microchiped, I think when someone sees a collar it is then immediatly known the dog belongs to someone. I have never had a dog run away in all the years I've had dogs, but I am a worrier....LOL...:biggrin:

Thanks for the site. I will for sure be getting a couple of their collars! Half the fun is picking which collar! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck with picking them out...it took us days to come to an agreement!

Shiloh the wolf dog is a pain in the ass. She will push the screens out of the windows if we leave them open (even when we are home!) and go exploring. I can't even tell you how many time we have had to go out and get her. Keeping a collar on her is kinda essential because of this, although she is microchipped.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Shiloh the wolf dog is a pain in the ass. She will push the screens out of the windows if we leave them open (even when we are home!) and go exploring. I can't even tell you how many time we have had to go out and get her. Keeping a collar on her is kinda essential because of this, although she is microchipped.


Oh man....that's crazy!!! Does she go very far?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I already placed my order. :smile:
I got two of the Hope for Hounds 2010 collars. One red for Lucky and one turquoise for the new puppy. They donate $5.00 from every collar purchase to a charity that funds osteosarcoma research, trying to find a cure. 

This is what we lost our Rottie to in January. Deciding which collars to get was pretty easy after seeing these.

I was crying as I placed my order. I miss my big teddy bear.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> Oh man....that's crazy!!! Does she go very far?


Today? She went like a block and a half by the time I noticed she was out in the front yard. But she has gotten 10+ miles away by the time she collapses with exhaustion. We have been *very* lucky with her and not getting injured while she has been out exploring....



saraj2878 said:


> I already placed my order. :smile:
> I got two of the Hope for Hounds 2010 collars. One red for Lucky and one turquoise for the new puppy. They donate $5.00 from every collar purchase to a charity that funds osteosarcoma research, trying to find a cure.
> 
> This is what we lost our Rottie to in January. Deciding which collars to get was pretty easy after seeing these.
> ...


Glad to hear that you are getting an order and KUDOS to you donating to their fundraiser. I had a very dear person to my life die of osteosarcoma this past January so I feel your pain....I miss him dearly :frown:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> This is the site that we get our dog's collars from and I very highly recommend them. They make excellent collars and they look really good too!
> 
> Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars


Just got our collars today!! I LOVE them! I can tell they will last because they are made with such high quality. Lucky has hers on and I just love it. Tomorrow I'm taking her with me to our garage sale at my grandmother's house. Now, with her new collar, she's going in style!! :biggrin:

I got Duncan a medium and I am hoping it will be small enough for when he comes home. I think it will be. I can't wait to put it on him! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I ordered one of these collars about a week ago, so its good to know you are so happy with yours.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I ordered one of these collars about a week ago, so its good to know you are so happy with yours.


You won't be dissapointed! :biggrin: I'm already wanting to place another order! LOL!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Random thought on collars/ tags:

I ALWAYS put "NEEDS MEDS" on one line of all of my dog's tags. None of my pets are on meds, but my biggest fear, should one of them get out- is someone keeping them, and not turning them into a vet or a shelter. They're all microchipped and properly registered (over 50% of dogs that are microchipped are NOT properly registered- so make sure yours is!) so I know if they were to end up at a shelter, picked up by animal control, or if someone took them into a vet, they would make it back to me.

I feel like if someone finds them, and thinks they require medication, they're far less likely to just try to keep them than if they were under the impresion they were normal, healthy dogs. 


Sorry, I know it's not entirely applicable to the collar topic, I just feel the need to share this information with everyone I can. My best friend lost her dog, only to have a vet contact her four and a half years later, because the family who found (and kept) her took her in to get chipped, and they scanned her first... and there was the old chip with the proper information.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I personally like martingale type collars the best. They can stay looser than your typical collar normally, but cinch up when they pull against it. They also don't have quite as much metal or other things that are likely to snag on anything else.


 :biggrin: 
I have to agree I do like the martingale collars the best.


----------

